# Dog Wheelchairs



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

One of my mom's collies is up there in age and has little to no strength left in his hind end. He still has control of his functions, eats well and seems to genuinely enjoy life, but he can't get up and down or walk on his own. My mom still gets him up and takes him out for walks with a hip-helper type back end harness, but it's getting really hard on her already bad back. We've discussed buying or renting a wheelchair and she mentioned "Walkin' Wheels" has a rental program and that it seems like it may be light enough for her to manage and adjustable enough to fit Trey, her collie.

I was curious if anyone here has used or can review that brand or any other brands of dog wheelchairs that may fit a 60-70 lb rough collie. Also, does anyone have one for sale?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Ariel:

My uncle two beloved dogs are in their golden years. 16yr old JRT mix and 12 yrs old Lab. He is in need of a wheel chair for his dogs. He had one previously and sold it and regrets it now. Surprised by the cost for wheel chairs. He is debating on buying a new vs. used. He needs a front and rear wheel chair. 

He is looking at k9carts.com also stubble upon http://useddogwheelchairs.com/, they have a forum that sells various used items. Hope this helps 

Mario


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

I have never bought one, but the rehab specialist I take my dogs to recommends these: http://eddieswheels.com


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

My neighbor has one for their dachshund. He parallelized his rear jumping off the couch. The benefit has been it's not out in the yard yapping all day long when I'm working nights. (I'm so going to hell for saying that) Obviously a big size difference but I've seen them out on a walk on one they made out of 1/2 inch PVC and a couple small cart wheels. They just go down the block and back with it, but it works.

I think I've seen them with a commercial one too but I think that was early on when they thought he would get some mobility back. If I see them I will get some more information, pictures, etc.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

I made one out of PVC pipe, 14" bicycle wheels, and front forks for a kids bike. Total cost was something like $60. Still tweaking the adjustments but it works pretty good. 

Ang


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I purchased one for my 30 pound ACD from this company:

http://www.ruffrollin.com/

The owners of the company were fantastic and the cart made for her was light weight, well constructed, and easy to use. I originally was only going to get a rear support chair but after seeing Tessa (I live a couple hours from them) they suggested a full support chair and gave me a significant break on the cost (basically half price) because they had some nearly new refurbished parts that they would use. They have some pics of GSDs etc using their chairs so I know they make large chairs as well as small.

When I was researching carts, I was less than impressed with Walkin Wheels because they are basically out of a box based on only on one measurement and weight. I heard that this caused fitting problems. K9 Carts - ( k9carts.com ), Eddies Wheels , and Ruff Rollin seem to have the best reviews. If I recall, K9 carts has a two week rental option for something like 100.00 bucks to see if you like the cart and Ruff Rollin has a 20 day return policy with 50-80% of money refunded (depending on the type of cart) which came out to less than 100.00 for nearly a week more then the K9 cart rental option. Anyways, these are the three companies I would look at.

Here is a photo of Tessa in her chair:

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8106/8622202591_ee443447b1_o.jpg

Good luck in your search. Sadly, I lost Tessa a couple weeks ago at the age of 15.5 years but I do not regret spending the money on this chair for the brief period of time that she was able to use it.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Ingrid Rosenquist said:


> I purchased one for my 30 pound ACD from this company:
> 
> http://www.ruffrollin.com/
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a great chair. You gave her a wonderful quality of life and 15.5 is a long life for any dog. So sorry she's gone.  Just think of all the balls she's chasing!


----------

